# Petition: Ban anybody using "VST" as a synonym for Virtual Instrument!



## ptram (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi,

This is a request to preserve decency in the forum! Ban them immediately as they do it! They will only be allowed to return to the forum if they admit their guilt!

Paolo The Moralizer


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 7, 2021)

Also, Google is not a verb!


----------



## chillbot (Jun 7, 2021)

Ban anyone that posts with a funny accent.


----------



## mscp (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## rudi (Jun 7, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> Also, Google is not a verb!


Apparently it is: 









Google (verb) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rudi (Jun 7, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Ban anyone that posts with a funny accent.


Even if it is a cute acute accent, or a grave grave accent, or a circumflex one? 
H_é_, h_è, hê!_


----------



## FireGS (Jun 7, 2021)

rudi said:


> Apparently it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never trust Google to define itself.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 7, 2021)

VST is not a synonym for Virtual Instrument


It’s a plug-in format, ,like AU, AAX, MAS. Please stop using the term incorrectly. Thank you.




vi-control.net


----------



## rudi (Jun 7, 2021)

ptram said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a request to preserve decency in the forum! Ban them immediately as they do it! They will only be allowed to return to the forum if they admit their guilt!
> 
> Paolo The Moralizer


According to this article about the history of VST from Steinberg:









Stories. Interviews. Inspirations


There's a lot going on in the world of Steinberg — within the company and on the user side. Read up on the stories that take place inside and around Steinberg.




www.steinberg.net





although VST started a plugin format for FXs, as of version 2.0 it was expanded to include VST instruments.

Following a general trend it seems to have morphed into a generic term, in the same way many other products / brands have:









50 Brand names that people commonly use as generic terms


Many people call items by a name which is widely recognised and is even used across different languages with the same meaning. What the majority don’t realise is that they are often using brand names owned by specific companies rather than their actual generic product name. Here are some popular...




www.londonip.co.uk





So although based on a strict definition, using VST for virtual instruments can be considered incorrect, in terms of usage and precedent it has plenty of precedent on its side  

I'll get my coat and leave now


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 7, 2021)

Ban EULA and #freehatjay


----------



## cygnusdei (Jun 7, 2021)

Q: Playing fast und loose mit zee rules = ?
A: Autobahn


----------



## ptram (Jun 7, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> Q: Playing fast und loose mit zee rules = ?
> A: Autobahn


I'm sure they are no longer using analog synths, but VSTs nowadays.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 7, 2021)

Petition: change VST to mean *V*irtual in*ST*rument


----------



## SergeD (Jun 7, 2021)

Anybody that is not member of this forum should be banned until they get registered.


----------



## robh (Jun 7, 2021)

I think we should ban everybody, everywhere. 
That way I'd get a lot more music written. 
Actually, I probably wouldn't. 
I'd end up playing more Destiny on the PS4. 
Never mind. 
Carry on.


----------



## JDK88 (Jun 7, 2021)

What? It doesn't mean Virtual Sound Thingies?


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 11, 2021)

rudi said:


> although VST started a plugin format for FXs, as of version 2.0 it was expanded to include VST instruments.
> 
> Following a general trend it seems to have morphed into a generic term, in the same way many other products / brands have:


maybe @rudi should be banned first and his post deleted - all that fake news


----------



## rudi (Jun 11, 2021)

I was humbly quoting the words of the venerable VST Guru himself: Yvan Grabit (along with Wolfgang Kundrus) 



http://jvstwrapper.sourceforge.net/vst20spec.pdf


----------



## robh (Jun 12, 2021)

rudi said:


> I was humbly quoting the words of the venerable VST Guru himself:* Yvan Grabit* (along with *Wolfgang Kundrus*)
> 
> 
> 
> http://jvstwrapper.sourceforge.net/vst20spec.pdf


They've already been banned.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 12, 2021)

Vee Ass Tea


----------



## Noeticus (Jun 12, 2021)

If you get VST, please be sure to tell your doctor about it.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 12, 2021)

VST = plugin

plugin = virtual instrument

therefore...

banana = pipewrench


----------

